# Where is the Internet cache folder in 7?



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

Where does Firefox / Explorer store Internet cache in Windows 7?

With Windows XP I remember you could capture an MP3 file from the Internet that you otherwise could not save. You'd go into the "cache" folder, erase everything, then open your browser and listen to that MP3 file that you want.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

2 locations - 

%localappdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5

%localappdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\low\content.ie5

*%localappdata%* = c:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local

File attributes = *S*ystem, *H*idden

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Those folders = IE

Not sure about Firefox; don't use it myself.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This will give you Firefox but I am not sure how to open them:
C:\Users\You\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\p7vxjjyd.default


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Once you get to the path Rich explained, go down to your cache folder. Sort your files by date. Look for a recent file in roughly the 3-5mb range. Copy the file to another folder and add a .MP3 extension then double click to start. If it plays, you found it. If not, try copying a few other files with the correct size and time of the mp3 you're looking for.


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

Firefox is a mess of folders. 
Definitely IE is the way to go when retrieving MP3 files. 
It's strange in that when I dig down to Temporary Internet Files I have to type in Content.EI5 because this folder does not show up. I have my Folder Options set to show hidden files and folders. Not sure why it's not showing it. 
C:\Users\[user name]\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

IE is always the way to go! 

Activate hidden admin account, but look under your user profile for IE5 folders - 

http://sysnative.com/0x1/Hidden_Admin_Acct.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

